# Raising gh without raising tds



## logi-cat (19 Dec 2012)

Is there a way of raising the gh of water without raising the tds? Im aiming for 4-6 degrees of hardness, at the moment its around 3. Is that ok for crs?


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Dec 2012)

Any component dissolved in the water automatically increases Total Dissolved Solids. That's why it's called Total Dissolved Solids.

Cheers,


----------



## basil (19 Dec 2012)

Hi logi - what's your tds at please? Your gh is not far off perfect at 3, maybe raise to 5 in ideal world. I use mosura mineral plus to increase my gh but it will also raise the tds. If you have low tds, you might be able to stand increasing it a little anyway.


----------



## LancsRick (19 Dec 2012)

You'll need to do a water change with some water of lower TDS, but sufficient mineral content to avoid affecting your other parameters. It'll be tricky, but achievable.


----------



## Lindy (3 Jan 2013)

I use GHbooster from plant nutrition and it raises the tds only slightly while getting my gh to 6 from 1.


----------

